# how to turn wood chips into sawdust at home?



## davemo (Nov 14, 2012)

Well i am building an electric smoker and realized i would be better off using smaller pieces of wood but have a bag of "chips" i got from bass pro.Any thoughts on somehow making these smaller with a home appliance i thought about an old blender i have but dont think it would suffice power wise.


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 14, 2012)

Not sure how big your chips are but we use chips in our MES and have no issues...


----------



## big casino (Nov 14, 2012)

I have run chips through an old blender to make it a finer dust and it worked for me, probably depends of the blender I would imagine


----------



## roller (Nov 14, 2012)

I am sure a good food processor would work...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't see why the Chips would not be fine as is. If you are going to use a Cast Iron Pan or Box to hold the chips/dust I would think the chips would give a much better controled amount of Thin Blue Smoke...You might also consider incorporating an AMNPS Pellet Smoke Generator...http://www.amazenproducts.com in your build. You get up to 10 hours of TBS in a variety of flavors and no messing around with reloading every hour or so on an overnight smoke. It's nice to catch some ZZZ's on a 20 hour Brisket smoke, not to mention, it's COLD outside in the northern hemisphere this time of year...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 15, 2012)

You got some great answers! I have an MES 40 and use chips and pellets with no problems. As Chef JJ said, look at the AMNPS.


----------

